# Snow and Paws



## PuppyPuppers (Jul 14, 2012)

I know it is summer, but I was at the local sporting goods store and found an interest in trying cross country skiing this coming winter. However, before I purchase the gear, I am wondering if my golden retriever will be okay with me on my excursions. 

I live where we can get a good amount of snow and I have always been concerned about my golden's paws when outdoors. Do they get frostbite easily? How long can a golden's paws withstand the coldness of the snow? 

In the winter, we go out and play for no more than 30 minutes at a time and he hangs out with me while I shovel the drive-way. But I am always worried about his poor paws and so I don't keep him outside for very long because snow tends to get packed in his paws. 

He is my first golden, and he is my sidekick who goes _*everywhere*_ with me and I would like for him to be able to cross country with me as well. 

What is everyone else's experience with snow and paws? I have considered buying him dog boots, but do these work realistically? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog loves snow and would stay out in it all day given the option.

I've never had any issues with her paws and frostbite. Playing ball in a snowy field causes little snowballs to forms between the pads when it's really cold, and THOSE can be painful. My dog will start lifting up her paws or licking at them - so I help her dissolve them. I've noted that a nice warm foot soak when she gets home is also much appreciated (I do this more to rinse salt away than warm her feet!).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Like posted above, have never had an issue with the cold, my dog has even taken naps in piles of snow LOL. But he DOES NOT like when the little balls of snow get stuck to his feet.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Musher's secret work great. Never had a problem with snow buildup in my dogs feet since I've been using it. They will still get snowballs on their feathering though.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Absolutely use Musher's Secret (or Vaseline in a pinch) to prevent snow balls from forming between his toes, but otherwise, he should enjoy the outdoor adventure. Here in Colorado, many dogs go cross country skiing with their people, some even downhill


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Like others have said...we give Maggie a nice foot soak after playing in the snow...she walks straight to the tub and waits for us to turn on the water. We tried getting her boots, but she hated them and kicked them off when she ran for her ball.


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

If your worried you could always buy foot gear for dogs, I only put them on my dogs when I know we'll be out all day. Some dogs love the snow, some don't.


----------

